# Cybernations



## Fant?me (Feb 2, 2007)

I joined this game about a month ago and I'm hooked. Its an entertaining free MMO involving intense politics, war, trade and diplomacy. If you're into that sort of thing and don't mind some http strategy then you should create a nation. I'm currently an officer at this one alliance and we're looking for new members because we're still fairly small.

create the nation:

http://www.cybernations.net

join the alliance by signing up to our forum and following the instructions:

http://z6.invisionfree.com/madalliance/

I like it and so should you. Massive time killlller once you get involved with the politics and understand the game.


----------



## Fant?me (Feb 2, 2007)

screw you guys


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

Hadn't noticed this thread. Im well into this sorta stuff. I just tried to register but it says its down at the mo....


----------



## Fant?me (Feb 2, 2007)

Its down a bit lately because much of the world is engulfed in 'great war 3'. Luckily we're a neutral alliance and we're just hopping over all the gung-ho morons in the rankings.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

Looks kinda boring mate.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

[quots..


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

Tigersuit said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > Looks kinda boring mate.
> ...


I?ve an interest in politics? just not in shite 2d gfx unless it?s an emulated game.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

Tigersuit said:


> Ohh, so you're one of those people who think graphics matter. Gotcha. 8)


*unless* it?s an emulated game. Of course graphics matters... if it's a modern day game... I rather it be made with modern graphics.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

.


----------



## Fant?me (Feb 2, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Tigersuit said:
> 
> 
> > Ohh, so you're one of those people who think graphics matter. Gotcha. 8)
> ...


Its a political interaction game is what most people don't understand. There IS the strategy of maintaining a steadily growing nation but that slowly becomes only about 5% of the actual gameplay once you become involved in diplomacy and other intellectual pursuits.

After bashing its unneeded graphics, the next complaint is that its 'trivial' and that people take it 'too seriously'. At this point I dream about punching the complainer in the face.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

More fun with chess.


----------



## Fant?me (Feb 2, 2007)

What has any of this got to do with chess?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

Nothing; that's why I prefer chess.


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

Fant?me said:


> At this point I dream about punching the complainer in the face.


Classic :lol:


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> More fun with chess.


 8)


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

is.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

Yeah, the PS3 is great only due to it's "game play" :?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

> But i don't like the ps3


STFU! lol


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

se.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

Yeah yeah ?sure? It?s the ?weakest?; not only doe it support ?true? HDTV (the ?Real? HDTV: 1080p high definition aka 1920x1080 resolution) it has it?s own blue ray drive? ?and? the biggy is: ?AGEIA PhysX? a new hardware technologic which will pee all over the WII and 360 (I owned a chipped 360 which I like) take a look at this:

http://www.ageia.com/physx/

Go to the AGEIA PhysX tab, then choose: Videos and screen shots? click on that then find and watch the game ?Cellfactor? and be bothered bout how right I am =)

Enough said; ?easy?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

If you were able to edit your firmware and download games? it would be really worth while? good thing you brought GTA4 up though, I haven?t seen any screen shots of it? I?ll go and look now =)



Tigersuit said:


> I may eventually get an Xbox360, since GTA4 is coming out for it, but I would NEVER pay $700 for a PS3, even if the best game ever made was PS3 exclusive.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

y.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

Why highlight the Oblivious? ?... Oh! that reply was your way of getting out of correcting yourself because you can?t :wink: )hugs( =P


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

p


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

Why waste my time? I could show you green and you'd argue it being blue? : you?re colour blind =P


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

Can we lease agree we would rather process this bird:

http://alizeebhg.ytmnd.com

?


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

Uh huh... 8)


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

Superb! 8)


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

There's nothing I'm into more than world domination. Or even just domination in general. The problem though, I never have the time to invest into something like this. There was a spat where I had days upon days to do nothing but twiddle my thumbs and I got addicted to Civilization 3, which is basically the only video game I have ever really liked (aside from the Super Mario pantheon), and I got like, REALLY addicted. Like start at 9 am and next thing I know it's midnight addicted.

So yeah, I tried to read up on it but it the site was down. I'll check it out again tomorrow.

s.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

*,.*


----------



## Fant?me (Feb 2, 2007)

Defcon is a wonderful game. Its totally free but hardly anyone played it because they didn't have the patience to figure it out.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2007)

Defocon reminds me of: Nuclear War on the amiga;










(lol check out page i've linked this from: http://loading.se/forum.php?thread_id=747&page=1 they've brought up nuclear war while talking about defocon as well... they kinda talk funny though :? )

More images: http://screenmania.retrogames.com/amiga/01/amiga_0009_5.html

And i have to admit; Defcon looks a great game... is it a online game?


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

hmmmm, boys and their silly toys eh... :lol:

zbohem x


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm sure you and the rest of the "ladies" here have their toy "missiles" :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

hahaha, very good comeback Darren. *claps*

zbohem x


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

[quote nSD


----------

